# Gefederte Sattelstütze ans Hardtail?



## Firebiker J-A (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine gefederte Sattelstütze an mein HT dranzubauen. Es stört mich wenn ich durch unebene wege fahre und es vorne schön federt aber hinten Bockhart ist. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob es überhaupt welche mit gefederten Sattelstützen hier gibt und wie zufrieden ihr mit eueren Modellen seit. Eventuell mit pro und contra und Modell/Preis?

Vielen Danke!!


----------



## Hupert (20. August 2006)

Dann aber gleich zu nem Rundumschlag ansetzen und noch fix Reflektoren in die Speichen damit man gesehen wird, Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche dran denn es könnte ja mal Regnen wobei sich ein paar schön wasserdichte Ortlieb Taschen auch gut machen. Wenn du nen Rizer hast müssen da zwingend Barends dran, je größer desto besser... haste schon nen Kettenschutz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lysol (20. August 2006)

@Hupert: Lass ihn doch, ich bin zwar auch absolut kein Fan von gefederten Sattelstützen aus ählichen Gründen wie du, aber es Gibt zum Glück Leute die da drüber stehen und denen es egal ist was die anderen denken. Also einen gewissen Komfortgewinn kann man mit einer guten gefederten Sattelstütze sicher erreichen, natürlich nicht Fully-like.

Gruss 
Lysol


----------



## Firebiker J-A (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiss dass es s**** aussieht aber ich habe gestern bei meinem Radhändler ein Cube MTB gesehen MIT gefederter Sattelstütze. Ist zwar nicht orginal aber einen sinn muss es doch haben wenn man so was dranmacht?


----------



## Cuberius (21. August 2006)

Gefederte Sattelstütze ist auch nicht mein Ding.Entweder Hardtail oder Fully.
Eine Marke,die gefederte Stützen herstellt heißt "Sitting Bull" oder so.


----------



## Firebiker J-A (21. August 2006)

Hi,

klar ist ein Fully besser als ein HT mit gefederter Sattelstütze, aber so wies Finnanziel aussieht wird mein MTB wohl noch das 10 Jährige mit mir erleben. Klar, wenn ich Geld habe und wieder eines kaufe wirds ein Fully!


----------



## fatz (22. August 2006)

hau dir hinten den fettesten schlappen drauf, der reingeht und lass es gut sein.
mit einer gefederten stuetze machst du dir die geometrie kaputt. d.h. mal sitzt du zu tief mal
zu hoch. zeimlich sch...lecht fuer's knie. wuerd's bleiben lassen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. August 2006)

denke auch, fetten albert auf´s hinterrad und max. 2,5 bar druck.
sieht auch edler aus als ne sattelstütze.

vg
hoerman


----------



## Uwehasi (23. August 2006)

Wieder mal echt konstruktiv unterwegs Jungs was...

Hardtail / Fully  immer wieder die Diskussion. Hörnchen am Rizer...  
Hallo das war ne ernste Frage    

Ne gefederte Stütze bringt in jedem Fall Komfort.
Wie fatz jedoch schon sagte auch mit Nachteilen.

Für mich als erstes vom Gewicht!
Würde so ein Ding sofort montieren wenn da nicht + 200g wären!
Bei meinem Treckingbike bin ich sau froh drüber mal ein Schlagloch beim Labern übersehen zu dürfen, ohne sofort nen Bandscheibenvorfall zu erleiden.

An's Race Hardtail geht's net weil zu schwer und beim Fully ist's net nötig...
Für längere Touren kann eine gute gefederte Stütze eine echte Hilfe sein!
Gerade wenn die vorrausschauende Fahrweise nach 100 km langsam nachläßt! 
Kommt wie meist echt immer auf Sinn und Zweck an. 
Also für nen Tourer WARUM NICHT?!?!?


----------



## Cuberius (24. August 2006)

Hab dir doch nen Vorschlag gemacht...


----------



## masterchris_99 (12. Juni 2012)

Da der Federweg, durch die Parallelogramm-Konstruktion, nach hinten erfolgt, ist das häufigere Argument einer veränderten Geometrie nicht so richtig gegeben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. Juni 2012)

das ist jetzt aber entweder leichenschaendung oder ein helfersyndrom 

der thread ist fast 6 jahre alt........


----------



## akisu (12. Juni 2012)

ob sich wirklich noch jemand für einen thread von 2006 interessiert? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mist zu langsam^^


----------



## masterchris_99 (12. Juni 2012)

tja war bei Google eins der ersten Ergebnisse meiner Suche.
Daraufhin habe ich etwas Recherche betrieben und dabei kam das raus...


----------



## fatz (12. Juni 2012)

du suchst bei google nach forenbeitraegen, wo du nach 6jahren deinen senf dazugeben kannst?
respekt!! das ist aber mal selbstlos.


----------



## masterchris_99 (12. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> du suchst bei google mach forenbeitraegen, wo du nach 6jahren deinen senf dazugeben kannst?
> respekt!! das ist aber mal selbstlos.



natürlich nicht.
Ich habe allgemein nach den Sinn von gefederten Sattelstützen bei Hardtails gesucht. Dann habe ich diesen Beitrag hier gefunden und weiter geguckt. Dabei habe ich andere Informationen gefunden und wollte die in meinem ersten Fund zur Diskussion stellen?!?


----------

